# Pelican Lake Ice Fishing Report



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't made it out yet uke: but plan on going next weekend. Anyone been into bass lake yet? And how is the ice depth so far?


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Viszlaking,

I assume you are talking about Bass Bay on Pelican Lake, if so I am heading there on Wednesday and Thursday of this week. I talked to a buddy that said there is about 10 inches of ice out there, but he hasn't seen anyone fishing it yet. I will post a report on Thursday.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Fished Pelican Thursday from 2 until dark. We caught a mixed bag, and everything was caught before 3. Tallked to a couple of guys and they are saying the same thing. Most of their fish have been caught in the afternoon.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

just need to know. im going out on christmas weekend. mmm walleye..    8) :lol:  :beer: :******: uke: :withstupid: :sniper: :bop:


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Fargojohnson,

When we were at pelican on thursday there was about 10 good inches of ice on the bay we were on, and i assume the ice is only getting thicker with the cold temps.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

a guy i work with put his house out in front of zorbaz and has good luck with the walleye in about 18 to 21 ft of water. his house is set right on a drop off so one end of the house has a little deeper water that the other end. nice setup!


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Fished from Wednesday till Sunday and did really well on Crappies and Blugills. We caught to Crappies that were 2lbs. which was a nice added bonus.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What part of the lake were you fishing DUCKY? :wink:


----------

